# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Bitis nasicornis

## Neal

My rhino viper that I rescued. I've always wanted one but I refuse to pay 350+ for one so I didn't think I would ever get one. It turns out I ended up getting one for $200 from a guy I know. He gets a lot of stuff then loses interest, so his loss is my gain.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-23-2017),Apiratenamedjohn (06-06-2018),*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018),C.Marie (06-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-17-2017),Craiga 01453 (06-07-2018),dr del (02-18-2017),_Eric Alan_ (02-17-2017),_reptileexperts_ (02-17-2017),Reptimom (02-18-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (02-18-2017),vix0105 (02-17-2017)

----------


## vix0105

I do really love the venomous ,I watch viper keeper a lot with gabby and elvis,they are really interesting!ur rhino viper is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Apiratenamedjohn (06-06-2018),Neal (02-18-2017)

----------


## Neal

> I do really love the venomous ,I watch viper keeper a lot with gabby and elvis,they are really interesting!ur rhino viper is beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Yea, this one wasn't in the best shape and I was going to wait to get him because I had some PVC cages coming in, but when I saw the condition I was like nope, he's coming with me. It's settled in nicely, since I got it I want to say Monday? It ate for me Thursday without hitch.

----------


## vix0105

Thanks for posting pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dr del

Gorgeous.  :Very Happy:

----------

Neal (02-19-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

what an insanely beautiful animal. i love your pics! don't hesitate to share more 😛

----------

Neal (02-19-2017)

----------


## greco

Wow, that is a gorgeous viper. I'm glad he's in better hands now.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------

Neal (02-19-2017)

----------


## cchardwick

Very nice!  Can you milk those venomous and sell the venom?  I'm pretty sure there's big money in it for those that are brave enough!

----------

Neal (02-19-2017)

----------


## Neal

Thanks all.

I'm sure you could sell the venom but it's probably a regulated business and other stuff involved. I know there's a place that a friend owns up North that milks venom and sells it.

----------


## Neal

Some more photos:

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018),C.Marie (06-11-2018),dr del (02-25-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (02-23-2017),vix0105 (02-24-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

yup, he is my favorite (don't tell the others!) he's just such a heckin' beautiful creature...if only they couldn't kill me 😀

----------

Neal (02-24-2017)

----------


## Neal

> yup, he is my favorite (don't tell the others!) he's just such a heckin' beautiful creature...if only they couldn't kill me 😀


Yea, he's been being temperamental lately. He loves to puff. I must say they're amazingly fast.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018)

----------


## Albert Clark

That's got to be a.top 3 choice of "hots" to own. Wish I could have one. He's amazing. Thanks for sharing.  :Good Job:

----------

Neal (02-24-2017)

----------


## vix0105

> Some more photos:


He's really beautiful,thanks for posting more fotos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Neal (02-24-2017)

----------


## VenomWorx

Beautiful animal, good luck with him

----------

Neal (04-12-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Neal, please an update on this boy. Have you named him yet?  :Good Job:

----------

Neal (06-10-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Pattern & coloration is totally stunning!  Glad you were able to give him a more attentive home, too.   :Good Job:   (his lucky day!)

----------

Neal (06-10-2018)

----------


## Neal

> Neal, please an update on this boy. Have you named him yet?


A friend of mine had kept asking about him so I no longer have him. I originally named him Kratos though. He's still doing good, I get an update every now and then when I ask how he's doing.




> Pattern & coloration is totally stunning!  Glad you were able to give him a more attentive home, too.    (his lucky day!)


Yea, normally from that locale they don't hold the colors, he was the exception. I'm just glad I was able to get him and give him the proper care that he needed for the time that I had him.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-10-2018)

----------

